# Mallard Hunt VIDEO



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Crisp mornings and decoying mallards. Some days are better than others this time of year. This was one of those days!

Check out one of our hunts from last weekend in central North Dakota.






A big thank you to great people of North Dakota for your hospitality. Can't wait to get back out there when the snows and mallards show up in mass! :beer:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Decent video. I like the look of the mallard windsocks, then noticed the spinner in the video. Unsure if they (windsocks) make a difference.


----------



## dedduc64 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sweet video, thanks for sharing


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Not trying to be that guy at all but I am going to give you my honest opinion. When I saw those windbags out there in the video, it makes me realize just how dumb a duck is. You could have about anything out on a stake. With the spinner going and being on the X, that is what is important. Sorry, you guys are a good company, but with the way the waterfowl industry is run, they are advertising big time with FB decoys. Windbags look terrible for realism but they no doubt will suck in a duck in the right situations. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Didn't look like the ducks sucked in to me lots of flaring.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

The camera man was behind the shooters, so any duck that looked semi far or like it flared with out getting shot, was probably a hen.

fieldgeneral, you are exactly right! Ducks finish well to a lot of different types of decoys.

That being said, why would someone spend thousands of dollars on super realistic full bodies, and pay for the gas and trailer to haul them around, especially when traveling long distances to hunt (out of state/out of country). Obviously too each there own, but when we travel to chase ducks, we leave the trailer at home, grab one bag of duck windsocks (300+), and kill ducks. They work great if you have to walk into a field as well (can't carry 24 fullbody canadas 1/2mile into a section). Spinners merely center them up. :beer:

Thanks for watching! On our way back today to start chasing snows! :bop:


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

hey not saying they don't work! obviously they do but I think you would have been better off with snow socks out there and some mojos! to each there own! good luck!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

That was a fun video guyz,way to pick out the drakes.... :thumb:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Snowgooseman__SD said:


> hey not saying they don't work! obviously they do but I think you would have been better off with snow socks out there and some mojos! to each there own! good luck!


You should post up videos of your hunts. I'm sure they will be perfect with nothing to critique.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

the professor said:


> Snowgooseman__SD said:
> 
> 
> > hey not saying they don't work! obviously they do but I think you would have been better off with snow socks out there and some mojos! to each there own! good luck!
> ...


Nice smart a$$ comment, hunting to me is a hobby I enjoy and i'm blessed to have been on many successful hunts but i'm not here to brag as hunting is a hobby to me. Thanks


----------



## deakon (Mar 16, 2011)

Great video! Fun to watch!!! :thumb:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

deakon said:


> Great video! Fun to watch!!! :thumb:


Yep! :thumb:


----------



## Midwestduckhunter (Apr 2, 2014)

good video


----------

